

How To Bootstrap Your Product Video - andrewdumont
https://strideapp.com/blog/2013/06/bootstrapping-your-product-video-efforts/

======
hauschi
What do you think about a traditional screencast?

~~~
kevinchau
I voted against it when we were deciding to make this video. I just feel that
they're not engaging enough, and everyone is already doing them. If you want
to stand out, make a real video, put some real effort into it.

~~~
hauschi
Well only if you have a fancy and shiny product / device to show it :)

